# المزمور 143رسالة لنا لتخطي المشاكل بسلام



## مورا مارون (6 يونيو 2008)

كثيرا ما وقفت عند مشاكلي غاضبة مكتئبة لا اعلم ماذا  افعل ارى نفسي وانا افقد سلامي بسرعة كبيرة وانا غاضبة 
 اندم في ما بعد  وابكي واكتئب
الى ان اضاء المسيح مصباح قلبي عند قرائتي لكلمات المزمور 143 وبعد تامله كثيرا وجدت فيه حلا لجميع مشاكلي التي حولها المسيح الى نعمة وبركة لحياتي

تامل معي وستجد الكثير في هذه الكلمات الحية لنا


1 مزمور. لداود. يا رب اسمع صلاتي أصغ إلى تضرعي بأمانتك، ببرك استجب لي
حدد طبيعة المشكلة بعد الصلاة وكن واثقا بلروح القدس التي في داخلك  
2 ولا تدخل في قضاء مع عبدك فإنه لا يبرر أحد من الأحياء أمامك
ثم فكر في اسببها الحقيقية 
3 إن العدو طارد نفسي وسحق إلى الأرض حياتي وفي الظلمات أسكنني كالذين ماتوا للأبد. 
لان هذه المشكلة تحول حياتك الى اكتئاب وتعصيب  تبعدك عن سلام المسيح يسوع
4 قد خارت في روحي وارتعب قلبي في باطني.
بينما يجب ان تكون في مرح وسلام مع يسوع المسيح وليس خارق القوى خائف سبح الرب وتذكر انه الوحيد القادر على حل جميع مشاكلك
5 الأيام القديمة تذكرت بأفعالك كلها تمتمت وفي أعمال يديك تأملت.
ثم تذكر الايام الجميلة وكيف كنت مع الرب سعيدا واثقا به 
6 بسطت يدي إليك. نفسي كأرض متعطشة إليك. سلاه 
اطلب من الرب  ان يعينك في هذا الوضع الصعبالذي تمر به 
7 أسرع وأجبني يا رب فقد فنيت روحي. لا تحجب وجهك عني لئلا أكون كالهابطين في الحفرة.
استرخي بعدها وحاول من كل قلبك ان تسمع لصوت الرب 
8 أسمعني في الصباح رحمتك فإني توكلت عليك عرفني الطريق الذي أسلكه فإني إليك رفعت نفسي.
اطلب خلاص نفسك وحاول ان لا تركز بعد ذلك على المشكلة التي تمر بها بل على وجود الرب في حياتك فلا لاتدع احد يسرق منك سلامك  
9 أنقذني يا رب من أعدائي فإني بك أحتمي. 
اتكل عليه وضع ثقتك به ولا تخف 
10 علمني أن أعمل ما يرضيك لأنك أنت إلهي. ليهدني روحك الصالح في أرض سوية.
ثم اطلب الحكمة من الرب ومعرفة الحل وماذا تفعل  
11 من أجل اسمك يا رب تحييني ببرك تخرج من الضيق نفسي 
وان يجعل مشاعرك مستقرة ثابتة فتبتعد عن الشعور بلغضب فتخرج من هذه المحنة منتصرا
12 وبرحمتك تدمر أعدائي وتهلك جميع الذين يضايقون نفسي لأني أنا عبدك هذا التامل هو خبرتي العملية وقت المحن التي امر بها ومن بعدها اصبحت في كل مرة انتظر بشوق لمعرفة ماذا سيفعل الله في حياتي وكيف سيحول هذه المشكلة الى بركة و نعمة 
 انتظر  ردود تاملكم بهذه الكلمات لتكون لنا جميعا بركة ونعمة جديدة للثبات في الكلمة بسلام المسيح


----------



## ميرنا (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: المزمور 143رسالة لنا لتخطي المشاكل بسلام*

كل مزمور بحس انى ليه وقت معين وكل مزمور ليه موقف معايا ​


----------



## مورا مارون (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: المزمور 143رسالة لنا لتخطي المشاكل بسلام*



ميرنا قال:


> كل مزمور بحس انى ليه وقت معين وكل مزمور ليه موقف معايا ​
> 
> فعلا ميرنا كلامك صحيح في كل مزمورفي الكتاب المقدس رسالة لينا لامر في حياتنا
> 
> ...


----------



## just member (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: المزمور 143رسالة لنا لتخطي المشاكل بسلام*

الله فعلا يا جماعة
لكل مزمور تحس انة لية وقتة المناسب لكل حاجة
ميرسى على الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## مورا مارون (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: المزمور 143رسالة لنا لتخطي المشاكل بسلام*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> الله فعلا يا جماعة
> 
> لكل مزمور تحس انة لية وقتة المناسب لكل حاجة
> ميرسى على الموضوع
> ...


 

*شكرا لمرورك جوجو*
*الله يفتح قلبنا لكلمات كل مزمور ليكون لنا بركة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## مشهور فايق سلامه (31 أغسطس 2022)

يارب سامحنى ولتكن مشيئتك


----------

